# HAGRS request for VIDEO'S AND PICTURES



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey you guys , 
can some of you take some videos of the train displays and pictures of the show in general. it would be nice to see what you guys are doing at the show and what fun you will be having, 
thanks 
Nick... 
PS Ray, its time to go dashing/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 


From Peter Bunce - moderator - added to the title of the post to give greater clarity.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: HAGRS VIDEO'S AND PICTURES*

OK - you will get 1000 views of this post by people thinking they will find "HAGRS VIDEO'S AND PICTURES" here. 

From Peter Bunce - moderator - I have added to the title to make it clearer.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Much better - Thanks


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Uggghhh.. You ain't gonna like this but I didn't get any pics of the Dashs pulling the coal train, when I finally had time to get to the camera the dang battery was dead. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif Since they wanted to pull the coal train tomorrow I brought the D9s home and put them up. 

I'll try to take some video and pictures tomorrow since I should have some free time. 


Raymond


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having issues with the picture sizes. I can't seem to get into my 1st Class area.

Anyhow, here's the dashes and the coal train. Just pretend everything is properly connected. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry we didn't get any pictures of Ray's Norfolk & Southerns pulling the coal cars, but how about my Bachmann Annie pulling them? Ray took the pictures with my camera. I hope this link works.

Bachmann "Annie" & 60 Car Coal DragCliff
_(Fixed link & used short form, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, LOL the pics of the Dashs would be old news anyway, the really news was Cliff's Annie pulling the consist all by itself. Just amazing.  

Raymond


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

60 cars pulled by a stock Annie ? 

WOW 

A question , almost all the pics of the show , do not show very many people there attending , were there any crowds at all ?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

No lie and it is a stock Annie. The original weight was replaced with a more compact Dash-9 lead weight. not sure what the weight difference is but it's not that much different if at all. 
The turnout seemed pretty low. I would say it seemed lower than last time but only David would know. 
Raymond


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know what can be done to boost attendance. I would assume that all of the local clubs were informed of the show and I know that it was advertised here and on other websites. As far as the public at large is concerned, I would assume that the Kansas City Star was informed of this show and had it in their "Events" section of the paper. I would have put flyers up at local hobby and toy stores and would have contacted the television and radio media. Other than that what can you do? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Fox 4 did video tape the Mesa Grande layout Friday and broadcast it on the noon news on Saturday. I had more people interested in DCC and switching operations than last year and Bob Temper had a steady stream of visitors Saturday afternoon interested in his figure making.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how soon it will happen, but we plan to put some video of the Mesa Grande Railroad on the web, probably YouTube. I'll try to post a link when it's available. 

Bert


----------

